# Opinions on 480 Ruger



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Went to my local gun shop in town and found 2 ruger super redhawks chambered in 480 ruger. The guy told me at the counter what a great round it was with half the recoil of a 454 with its "light" 325 grain bullets, but more power then a 44. Could anyone committ on the round. They had one with a 7 1/2 and 9 1/2 barrel and I think I might pick one up.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Never shot one myself, but I hear they kick like a really stout .44 load. I'd buy one in a heartbeat if I had the money lying around.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Buy the Ruger Super Redhawk in 480 Ruger with the 7 ½" barrel and you can't go wrong if the price is right.

Happy shooting,
OneShotOneKill*


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Get the S&W 500 magnum, it's worth the couple of extra bucks; just my :2cents:


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I have decided not to pick either of these great guns. My eyes were bigger than my wallet. Maybe if I could find ammo for the 480 I would pick it up.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm sure the 480 is probably a damn good cartridge but I don't understand why it was invented. Guys have been chambering single action rugers for 475 Linebaugh for years. I think if ruger would have just given everybody what they wanted and made the 475 a regular production item, they would have sold twice as many guns and then they could market the 480 as a "general purpose" load and sell that ammo by the truckload. Just a thought.


----------

